# LS2 heads/cam on LS1?



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So I got my hands on stock LS2 heads and a stock LS2 cam. I know the cam isn't much better then the LS1 but its FREE. So I'll take the little bit it does.

I have head bolts and gaskets already.

My question is how long will this the average person to install. Keep in midn the heads are already assembled.

Next would be a tune. I know the ECU can calibrate itself to a point. Is this too much for the ECU right away? My GTO is a DD so it won't be tuned for a few weeks or so. Will it run safely without the tune? Granted I know I won't have all the preformance out if it yet.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think it will take you more than a few hours to change out the heads. If you plan on going to a more aggressive cam in the future I wouldn't waste the time installing the LS2 cam. The results of the cam, to me, just doesn't outweigh the time and effort of installing it. I'm not sure if you'll need a tune or not. Haven't seen your situation in person. I think it will be okay if you treat your car the way you should when you know it needs a tune. In other words, be easy on it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think it will take you more than a few hours to change out the heads. If you plan on going to a more aggressive cam in the future I wouldn't waste the time installing the LS2 cam. The results of the cam, to me, just doesn't outweigh the time and effort of installing it. I'm not sure if you'll need a tune or not. Haven't seen your situation in person. I think it will be okay if you treat your car the way you should when you know it needs a tune. In other words, be easy on it.


I know the LS2 cam isn't that much better then the LS1, but free is free. Any more power is better then nothing. I've already tuned my car for CAI, catless, and catback.

I'll keep everyone posted how it runs after the install before the tune. I'll also get Dyno numbers after the install too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh something I forogot. Since the LS2 revs to 6500 and the LS1 goes to about 6000, can I bump my redline up to 65 since the cam I'm installing can handle it?

I thought I read somewhere that the stock bottom end can hold til about 7000 but don't wanna risk it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Oh something I forogot. Since the LS2 revs to 6500 and the LS1 goes to about 6000, *can I bump my redline up to 65 since the cam I'm installing can handle it*?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the stock bottom end can hold til about 7000 but don't wanna risk it.


Yes. Just make sure you get a new set of valve springs if you don't already have a set. Here's all you'll need; Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: GM Performance Parts LS6 Valve Springs - Set of 16 You may as well get a new set of push rods too since the old ones will be pulled out anyway.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> So I got my hands on stock LS2 heads and a stock LS2 cam. I know the cam isn't much better then the LS1 but its FREE. So I'll take the little bit it does.
> 
> I have head bolts and gaskets already.
> 
> ...


It will run fine, .8 bump in compression, more flow and small cam upgrade will run fine.


jpalamar said:


> Oh something I forogot. Since the LS2 revs to 6500 and the LS1 goes to about 6000, can I bump my redline up to 65 since the cam I'm installing can handle it?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the stock bottom end can hold til about 7000 but don't wanna risk it.


The most you have to worry about is the valve float, if your 243 heads should have came with yellow springs that are rated for 6500RPM. You'll be fine.


6QTS11OZ said:


> Yes. Just make sure you get a new set of valve springs if you don't already have a set. Here's all you'll need; Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: GM Performance Parts LS6 Valve Springs - Set of 16 You may as well get a new set of push rods too since the old ones will be pulled out anyway.


His springs are cool they are matched for that cam. 


BTW: I would have waited to get a better cam, you don't have to pull that engine apart again.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> It will run fine, .8 bump in compression, more flow and small cam upgrade will run fine.
> 
> The most you have to worry about is the valve float, if your 243 heads should have came with yellow springs that are rated for 6500RPM. You'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. That confirmed everything I thought I found from searching, just wanted to be sure. I know the cam isn't much, but it is free.

I'm actually not looking to do a bigger cam down the road. I wanna do this mod, then some headers, 100 dry shot, and LS7 clutch. Trying to keep it very steetable so my g/f can drive it also. She is selling her 05 A4 soon. She won't let me part hers lol. 05 A4 QSM on Red with 18.... 1 of 15 made.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GM4life said:


> His springs are cool they are matched for that cam.


You're right. For some reason I was thinking about the GT2-3 cam when I posted the link for new springs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any ball park idea what just the head swap will do HP wise?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I have done the head swap and it will gain you 10-15. The cam will do nothing for you, skip it. Listen to me here, I am on my 6th cam. That cam will do nothing for you except ego. I know, I know, it's free. Still not worth the effort. There are many cams out there that are quiet with a big wake up in power. My personal favorite with an 04 is the TR224/224 563/563 112(M6) or 114(A4). This will cost you some springs and pushrods. Great power, sound, and driveability.

6500 is a good number but is it required? Need to get a dyno tune and see where the power drops off. No sense spinning it higher than you need to. also you are right on the 7000. Best bet for the bottom end is a set of ARP rod bolts. They can be installed in place.

Oh, when I do a head and cam setup, it takes about 8-10 hours. The biggest delay is cleaning up the block from the old head gasket. These are not nice, clean cometics. These are sticky, nasty, mess leaving stockers. You have to get every bit off. Also take the time to clean out your bolt holes. You have to dry them very well. I also took an old bolt, cut a slit into the side of the threads lengthwise and use it as a chaser AFTER the hole is dry to clean it out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Any ball park idea what just the head swap will do HP wise?


Hard to tell, I put it to you this way. Your going from a LS1 rated at 350HP to a 2001 LS6 rated at 385HP. Plus whatever mods you have on the car now will give you alittle more increase in HP. With that cam profile you have to spin the engine to 6500rpm I know this, because the car will pull and want to keep pulling then it will fell like it hit a brick wall at 6000rpm.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Hard to tell, I put it to you this way. Your going from a LS1 rated at 350HP to a 2001 LS6 rated at 385HP. Plus whatever mods you have on the car now will give you alittle more increase in HP. With that cam profile you have to spin the engine to 6500rpm I know this, because the car will pull and want to keep pulling then it will fell like it hit a brick wall at 6000rpm.


hmmmm not really. There is that small matter of the LS2 being a larger engine. You know, that 5.7 vs 6.0?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOJer said:


> hmmmm not really. There is that small matter of the LS2 being a larger engine. You know, that 5.7 vs 6.0?


:confused Huh?? Uhh yes it is. The LS2 uses heads and cam from the LS6 no different. The LS2 cam is 01 LS6 spec. The LS2 heads are 243 heads minus the Sodium filled valves. He allready has the "LS6" intake so he's making his own LS6. He is installing this stuff on a LS1 not a LS2. The LS1 and LS6 have the same displacement.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, I will try to hunt down that article this weekend about the differences between the LS6 and the LS2 head, it is more than the valves. I just read it last weekend, I'll see if I can find it.

according to this ( ls2 specs - LS1TECH )from LS1Tech, the lift on the LS2 cam is .520 / .510, while from this ( GM Performance Parts | LS6 Engine Technical Specs ) from GM Performance Parts, the spec on the LS6 is .525 / .525. Unless you get the LS6 "Performance" cam from GMPP it has the same lift but longer duration.

I am not saying you are wrong, it is just I have modded over 25 GTOs and I have an idea of what works and what doesn't. I personally put a set of 243s that were Stage 3 prepped by Precision Motorsports of florida on my car and I am now running fully ported 225 Darts as I was not happy with the tiny gains from those heads.

Of course it is his car and he will do with it what makes him happy that is what hot rodding is all about. I just hate to see someone go to all the trouble he is about to embark upon with such small gains.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Find that info, I would like to know, because I have plenty of resorces here at the house a bookshelf full of it. So far without putting a dent in it I found three mags and two differant books that say the LS2 cam specs are the same as the 01 LS6 cam. I can scan that info and post it up, but I don't think I need to go there. Hell I'm so ate up I got cam specs written down on a sticky next to my computer. GM performance parts have the LS2 cam specs at .500 lift:confused. Regardless of what you or I say the guy has his mind set on putting a free cam in his car. If you read the previous post not only I but *6QTS* also told him its not worth it.

Now if you've frequent this forum enough, you would know I don't spew out BS, I make mistakes and yes I admit to them. I have plenty of experiance in, out and under a car and things that are not cars.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

guys please keep this info comin'...I'm one of those who will probably never get into doing this to one of my cars but I find it fascinating...very good information so far...
Bill


----------

